# Ketosis and MTBing



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 170cm / 75kg (5'7" 165lb) I recently dropped 10kg over approx 3 months keeping myself in a constant state of ketosis (very low carb intake to keep it simple) my energy levels were terrible for the first four weeks or so but got a lot better after that.

I didn't feel that my rides were getting any easier over the whole time but my energy levels were good (not getting tired, mentally alert etc.) after the first month or so. 

Wondering if anyone does a lot of biking on a similar diet?

I would like to drop another 5kg and start working on increasing my overall fitness now that I'm back in shape but I have been sitting at 75kg for the last 2 months (I have been adding some carbs back into the diet) any suggestions...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Stop it.

Atkins Diet Alert / a Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine (PCRM) site

You reduce weight by caloric intake or by caloric intake and exercise. Doing aerobic exercise and not eating carbs is not advised by anybody i know


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you doing a paleo type diet? I have been for a month or so now. I have not actually been dropping much weight but I do feel great. The main difference I've noticed is my recovery after rides seems to be slower. But it could also be that I'm a bit overtrained, so I'm not sure. 
As for you wanting to drop that extra 5kg try cutting your training back a little, and make sure you are getting plenty of uninterrupted sleep. I've been doing some reading on it and that is what I'm going to try to insure my cortisol levels are low.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

electrik said:


> Stop it.
> 
> Atkins Diet Alert / a Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine (PCRM) site
> 
> You reduce weight by caloric intake or by caloric intake and exercise. Doing aerobic exercise and not eating carbs is not advised by anybody i know





> Generally speaking
> 
> The 1997 report of....
> 
> ...


I have a pretty balanced diet FWIW. That article implies a whole lot of stuff maybe you should read it again.



PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Are you doing a paleo type diet? I have been for a month or so now. I have not actually been dropping much weight but I do feel great. The main difference I've noticed is my recovery after rides seems to be slower. But it could also be that I'm a bit overtrained, so I'm not sure.
> As for you wanting to drop that extra 5kg try cutting your training back a little, and make sure you are getting plenty of uninterrupted sleep. I've been doing some reading on it and that is what I'm going to try to insure my cortisol levels are low.


Yeah pretty much although I do have some dairy as well. I did much the same I over trained in the beginning (6 days a week) and it was too much I do 3-4 days a week now depending on the weather.

I think I will start eating more fruit and might start making my own muesli again for breakfast, at the moment, it's either yogurt, berries and nuts or eggs or a few slices of vogels bread (really grainy/seedy - 25ish net carbs for 2 slices)


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

OFFcourse said:


> I have a pretty balanced diet FWIW. That article implies a whole lot of stuff maybe you should read it again.


Stop it.

If you're in ketosis it's NOT A BALANCED DIET. Jesus. You read that page and act like you're in the know more than the medical community.. nut job.


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

Take what electrik says very lightly... they are advocating a VERY unbalanced diet, a VEGAN diet. The official looking advisory link posted is from a vegan group in DC. called PCRM.
from wiki= The Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine (PCRM) is a non-profit organization based in Washington, D.C., which promotes a vegan diet, preventive medicine, alternatives to animal research, etc.


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

electrik said:


> Stop it.
> 
> If you're in ketosis it's NOT A BALANCED DIET. Jesus. You read that page and act like you're in the know more than the medical community.. nut job.


Ya the medical community would never advise anything that is unhealthy. How's that food pyramid working out for America? 67% obesity rate, out of controll diabetes, and a long list of rising auto immune diseases. The USDA has presided over the HFCS, 6-11 serving of grains based diet when just about everyone has some sort of gluten intolerance. Open your eyes Electrik


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

OFFcourse said:


> I'm 170cm / 75kg (5'7" 165lb) I recently dropped 10kg over approx 3 months keeping myself in a constant state of ketosis (very low carb intake to keep it simple) my energy levels were terrible for the first four weeks or so but got a lot better after that.
> 
> I didn't feel that my rides were getting any easier over the whole time but my energy levels were good (not getting tired, mentally alert etc.) after the first month or so.
> 
> ...


Basically when you are in ketosis, you are burning fat, this means that your liver has to process that fat. So you are limiting your output to rate at which your liver can breakdown fat to sugar.

This is exactly what happens when you "bonk" you run out of muscle glyogen and run can only output what your liver can manage.

So to ride faster and longer you will need to enusre that your glycogen stores are full...to do this you will not be in ketosis.

Doesn't mean you can't still lose weight, but weight loss will be very slow.

On the other hand you should be able to go much faster for at least 2 hours till you begin to bonk again, or are consuming is easily digestable carbs.

BTW training by exercising through a "bonk" will tend to slowly increase the amount of fat your liver can process....but it is not a very fun place to be.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

cheepnis said:


> Take what electrik says very lightly... they are advocating a VERY unbalanced diet, a VEGAN diet. The official looking advisory link posted is from a vegan group in DC. called PCRM.
> from wiki= The Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine (PCRM) is a non-profit organization based in Washington, D.C., which promotes a vegan diet, preventive medicine, alternatives to animal research, etc.


Hey, egghead, be a VEGAN is not what I'M saying - at all.

Ketosis is not a healthy state for you to keep your body in(particularly as an aerobic athlete of all things!!!) and you can end up in ketosis it on a VEGAN diet just as well as a western diet.

Stop it.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Ya the medical community would never advise anything that is unhealthy. How's that food pyramid working out for America? 67% obesity rate, out of controll diabetes, and a long list of rising auto immune diseases. The USDA has presided over the HFCS, 6-11 serving of grains based diet when just about everyone has some sort of gluten intolerance. Open your eyes Electrik


Ok, you got me.. i've been tricked by the man and his syrupy HFCS senators.

Jesus, IQ is dropping precipitously.


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

If anyone hears me saying the word "precipitously" please shoot me


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone call the Vegan police!


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Ya the medical community would never advise anything that is unhealthy. How's that food pyramid working out for America? 67% obesity rate, out of controll diabetes, and a long list of rising auto immune diseases. The USDA has presided over the HFCS, 6-11 serving of grains based diet when just about everyone has some sort of gluten intolerance. Open your eyes Electrik


The obesity rate and diabetes are not because people are following the food pyramid.

I strongly believe that a diet with as much variety and whole foods is the best way to go, if that diet is Mediterranean, paleo, Atkins, vegan, vegetarian or whatever diet you believe in.

Snack when you are hungry eat lots of variety, and stay active, Remember when you are training or biking you are never going to burn 100% fat all the time, you need to replace the glycogen in your liver and muscles.


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

Why don't you start lifting weights? Or find out what your calorie needs are and drop it by 500. I don't see a point in a lot of these diets.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah using the word diet is a bad choice of words it's more a lifestyle choice for most people. I'm not really into lifting weights and I'm sure with it coming into summer in a few months I will drop a few more pounds.


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

Just curious, why don't you like lifting weights? It actually turns into a fun hobby. What are your goals?


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

My job involves long hours in front of a computer and lifting weights for the most part involve being stationary my preference is to get out and about when I exercise.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I know less than nothing about Atkins or other fad diets, but you guys do understand that "ketosis" is just the state of when your body is burning fat, right? and that the human body stores fat for fuel, so being in ketosis is a natural state for the body. If you expect to lose the fat stores, then you will be in ketosis at times, regardless of your diet. These sites that imply ketosis is the same as ketoacidosis are perfect examples of "just because you read it on the internet, doesn't make it true".


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

jerry68 said:


> I know less than nothing about Atkins or other fad diets, but you guys do understand that "ketosis" is just the state of when your body is burning fat, right? and that the human body stores fat for fuel, so being in ketosis is a natural state for the body. If you expect to lose the fat stores, then you will be in ketosis at times, regardless of your diet. These sites that imply ketosis is the same as ketoacidosis are perfect examples of "just because you read it on the internet, doesn't make it true".


You do understand the difference between burning fat during exercise and failing to provide proper nutrition for your body and ending up in ketoacidosis?

Good thing we can apply that rule to your own posting.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jerry68 said:


> I know less than nothing about Atkins or other fad diets, but you guys do understand that "ketosis" is just the state of when your body is burning fat, right? and that the human body stores fat for fuel, so being in ketosis is a natural state for the body. If you expect to lose the fat stores, then you will be in ketosis at times, regardless of your diet. These sites that imply ketosis is the same as ketoacidosis are perfect examples of "just because you read it on the internet, doesn't make it true".


It's been a while since I studied this, but I think that fat burning under normal conditions doesn't result in ketosis. Fatty acids go through beta oxidation and the Acetyl CoA that is produced is further metabolized in the citric acid cycle, and ketones are not formed.

But, with a carb restricted diet, the acetyl CoA from beta oxidation can not all be handled by the enzymes that are used in citric acid cycle metabolism, and so it is converted to ketone bodies instead.

This gets to the bottom line of Dr. Atkins theory on diet - that fat metabolism is different when carbs are restricted.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

electrik said:


> You do understand the difference between burning fat during exercise and failing to provide proper nutrition for your body and ending up in ketoacidosis?
> 
> Good thing we can apply that rule to your own posting.


You may want to do a little more research in the difference between "ketosis" and "ketoacidosis".


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

Just start lifting weights so your calorie needs are more.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

jerry68 said:


> You may want to do a little more research in the difference between "ketosis" and "ketoacidosis".


Why? OP states he is keeping himself in the latter.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

I have used a ketosis diet before...went from 220 @ 22% bf to 195 @ 13% in 2 months and kept most of it off (except for the ~5lbs of water weight that you put back on while gradually putting carbs back in).

In that time, I was using EC for energy and muscle sparing during lifting. I did a lot of LISS and HIIT.

However, once I tried to exert myself during endurance and cardio based activites, I would crash. I was sluggish and in a fog.

Diets like those are GREAT for losing fat and general health but terrible for endurance based activities.



And don't listen to the people who want to bash diets like ketosis and Anabolic...they either don't know what they're talking about or are basing their conclusions off of crappy science and studies. These are the same people that will tell you that you shouldn't eat anything within an hour before bed because it turns to fat (which is ridiculous).

If you ever want a lifting program, shoot me a PM...a 3 day/week, 45 minute program with squats would be great for your core and lower body strength.


----------



## BuiltforSin (Sep 10, 2011)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> I have used a ketosis diet before...went from 220 @ 22% bf to 195 @ 13% in 2 months and kept most of it off (except for the ~5lbs of water weight that you put back on while gradually putting carbs back in).
> 
> In that time, I was using EC for energy and muscle sparing during lifting. I did a lot of LISS and HIIT.
> 
> ...


I agree. I used the Anabolic for 6 months, and I saw pretty good results. I've been off of it for a couple months, and I've only gained back a few pounds. I still try to keep my carb intake low. Anyways, for lifting and losing weight, the diet worked great. For running, biking, swimming, etc. you run out of energy pretty quick. I eventually built my stamina up enough so I could keep up, but I would still fade out pretty quick. I plan to go back on the Anabolic beginning of October.


----------



## sqwill (Sep 25, 2011)

I've tried keto before while lifting heavy 3-5 days a week. I could not maintain it. I have no energy on low carb diets. After I started eating massive amounts of protein and carbs is when my physical health really started to take off.

I do wish keto worked for me, eating meat and cheese constantly and losing weight is pretty awesome.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Maybe u guys should try "Paleo Diet for Athletes" which is to eat low carb most of the time, EXCEPT for before and after exercise. I wouldn't try to go TOO low on the carbs, though. If u get your carbs from fruits and vegetables, at least you also get a bunch of nutrients that go along.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

beanbag said:


> Maybe u guys should try "Paleo Diet for Athletes" which is to eat low carb most of the time, EXCEPT for before and after exercise. I wouldn't try to go TOO low on the carbs, though. If u get your carbs from fruits and vegetables, at least you also get a bunch of nutrients that go along.


No way, wheat and carbs are poison(look at all those dead TDF riders), i'm gonna just sit here with breath like a garbage dump and give up my hopes of riding a bicycle for a decent distance. I know this diet is right because it's what paleolithic man ate and i am a paleolithic man and this diet is exactly how i ate. EXACTLY.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

One problem with the Paleo diet is that _some_ people mistakenly interpret it to mean that you can only eat ancient foods, like woolly mammoths and bugs.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Astounding!*



electrik said:


> No way, wheat and carbs are poison(look at all those dead TDF riders), i'm gonna just sit here with breath like a garbage dump and give up my hopes of riding a bicycle for a decent distance. I know this diet is right because it's what paleolithic man ate and i am a paleolithic man and this diet is exactly how i ate. EXACTLY.


Elite professional athletes live longer than average people? I'm shocked.

That article draws vast conclusions from limited data. I'm not sure about paleo nutrition, but the TDF reference doesn't really prove anything.

I think we should pay more attention to what Keith Richards and Steven Tyler have been eating.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

TdF cyclists also eat about 10,000 calories a day. That's not normal.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

gthcarolina said:


> I think we should pay more attention to what Keith Richards and Steven Tyler have been eating.


Haha... so we need to add cocaine to the diet 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

gthcarolina said:


> Elite professional athletes live longer than average people? I'm shocked.
> 
> That article draws vast conclusions from limited data. I'm not sure about paleo nutrition, but the TDF reference doesn't really prove anything.
> 
> I think we should pay more attention to what Keith Richards and Steven Tyler have been eating.


Hahaha... one wonders! However the hyperbolic point is if eating the shitload of pasta to be able to pedal 30,000km a year one would expect early death from inflammation or whatever it is paleo says wheat or dairy causes to finish these guys off... however they're still ticking so either they're superhuman(which according to the study they have all the same markers for genetic diseases that we do). Further they are not fat, despite the fretting over weight and the Steven Tyler diet some might engage in.

However,

Your formal discrediting of the study is impressive! I look forward to more tour de forces.


----------



## K3G (Jun 10, 2010)

electrik said:


> Stop it.
> 
> If you're in ketosis it's NOT A BALANCED DIET. Jesus. You read that page and act like you're in the know more than the medical community.. nut job.


It's entirely possible to keep balanced and healthy while in Ketosis. I'm about three months into my first go at it. Keep in mind: Broscience ahead mixed with logic.

I entered the Marine Corps at 208 lbs, 6' 1". Left Boot Camp weighing 162. Seriously underweight. After I hit my first station I then went mad on bulking up, and popped back up to 190 with small fat gains. I went on a Keto diet after doing some reading about 3 months ago, and I'm currently at 172+/- 2 for eating.

My PT regimen is as follows: Three times a week we do cardio workouts: generally a high speed circuit course with sprints, buddy drags, buddy carries, and so on. One of those days we do a distance run (6ish miles) before the circuit. Five days a week I'm in the gym lifting (Was on the StrongLifts program, now I'm on a mutation of it.

At the beginning of my Keto phase I was VERY groggy and had pathetic endurance on both runs and bike rides. However, that wore off and I'm now feeling GREAT, more energy than I've ever had in my life.

Now to cut the broscience: My MOS (Job) involves flying, so I get put through bi-annual full physicals to ensure that I'm in good shape medically. I have zero liver damage. I have a very slow resting heartrate. I have no negative hits on my flight screening, period.

I'm trying to figure out how you're so angry about the Keto system, when all I've seen is "I guess you know more than doctors," and fail to produce any decent counter readings regarding Ketogenic cycles and endurance training.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

K3G said:


> It's entirely possible to keep balanced and healthy while in Ketosis. I'm about three months into my first go at it. Keep in mind: Broscience ahead mixed with logic.
> ...
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you're so angry about the Keto system, when all I've seen is "I guess you know more than doctors," and fail to produce any decent counter readings regarding Ketogenic cycles and endurance training.


Good for you that you didn't mess yourself up(yet), frankly the idea that ketosis and balanced diet go hand in hand, particularly with a view to athletic performance in endurance events is nonsense.

Further the idea that ketosis is beneficial for your health(i don't think even atkins claimed that) is also diet nonsense. You'd be better off popping more GO pills or whatever they hand out to send your metabolism running.

As far as i'm concerned, the "Keto system"(too much credit to call it an actual system) is filed under more cosmopolitan diet horseshit since there is no reason to go around smelling like a garbage dump and with skyrocketing cholesterol in order to lose some weight.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Some people can tolerate wheat just fine and some don't. What bad thing will happen if you don't eat wheat?



electrik said:


> since there is no reason to go around smelling like a garbage dump and with skyrocketing cholesterol in order to lose some weight.


What reference do you have that Paleo diet / ketogenic has these side effects?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

electrik said:


> Good for you that you didn't mess yourself up(yet), frankly the idea that ketosis and balanced diet go hand in hand, particularly with a view to athletic performance in endurance events is nonsense.
> 
> Further the idea that ketosis is beneficial for your health(i don't think even atkins claimed that) is also diet nonsense. You'd be better off popping more GO pills or whatever they hand out to send your metabolism running.
> 
> As far as i'm concerned, the "Keto system"(too much credit to call it an actual system) is filed under more cosmopolitan diet horseshit since there is no reason to go around smelling like a garbage dump and with skyrocketing cholesterol in order to lose some weight.


Opinions are changing about low carb diets and ketosis in dieting. Results of these diets are contrary to what medical science has been preaching, and the medical community has been lagging a bit on adjusting dieting theory to match low carb dieting results. 
You mention skyrocketing cholesterol, for example, which isn't necessarily true, even on low carb diets high in saturated fat.

This study finds good cholesterol goes up, and triglycerides go down (!) on a low carb diet:

A Low-Carbohydrate, Ketogenic Diet versus a Low-Fat Diet To Treat Obesity and Hyperlipidemia

_Conclusions: Compared with a low-fat diet, a low-carbohydrate diet program had better participant retention and greater weight loss. During active weight loss, serum triglyceride levels decreased more and high-density lipoprotein cholesterol level increased more with the low-carbohydrate diet than with the low-fat diet._

This study finds a low carb diet good for weight loss, with possible negative effects on vascular compliance:

Low-Fat Versus Low-Carbohydrate Weight Reduction Diets

Here, low carb diets don't increase heart disease risk, and "it was found that people eating the diet with the highest glycemic load had almost twice the incidence of heart disease as those eating the lowest glycemic load" meaning carbs that raise blood glucose levels are a risk to cardio health:

Study: Low Carb Diets Do Not Raise Risk of Heart Attack

I don't take sides on this issue, but I know that those of us who have been fully indoctrinated on the low fat=health philosophy, need to start rethinking.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

electrik said:


> As far as i'm concerned, the "Keto system"(too much credit to call it an actual system) is filed under more cosmopolitan diet horseshit since there is no reason to go around smelling like a garbage dump and with skyrocketing cholesterol in order to lose some weight.


Yay!!!!!!!!

I was hoping that you would state that dietary cholesterol in meat and fish has an impact on cholesterol levels in the body. You have no idea what you are talking about in this, or any other thread in this section.

Plzgo. Thx. Bai.

For those who don't know, processed foods actually have a greater negative impact on your body's cholesterol levels than whole natural foods containing dietary cholesterol.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> Opinions are changing about low carb diets and ketosis in dieting. Results of these diets are contrary to what medical science has been preaching, and the medical community has been lagging a bit on adjusting dieting theory to match low carb dieting results.
> You mention skyrocketing cholesterol, for example, which isn't necessarily true, even on low carb diets high in saturated fat.
> 
> This study finds good cholesterol goes up, and triglycerides go down (!) on a low carb diet:
> ...


I think you mean a low caloric diet seems to have a positive effect on health. This is what i've read despite those selected studies you cited. Irregardless. I'm not surprised people like eating bacon instead of potatoes all day. Did they really need a study for that? How many of these studies involved sedentary people? Probably most of them.

Not eating carbs staying in ketosis or sticking to a low cal diet will **** your aerobic exercise goals. I don't see sense in disputing that and that is what the original question was.

I'm also indoctrinated against fat just as much as you're indoctrinated against carbs. Thanks.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was hoping that you would state that dietary cholesterol in meat and fish has an impact on cholesterol levels in the body. You have no idea what you are talking about in this, or any other thread in this section.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to put you on ignore, you seem more out to attack me(since i pointed out your bad advice in the other thread) than to have an actual discussion.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

electrik said:


> I think you mean a low caloric diet seems to have a positive effect on health. This is what i've read despite those selected studies you cited


That's not what I meant to say. There is data to show that low carb diets are safe and effective and may have advantages over high carb diets. That's what I meant to say. You seem to want to pretend this evidence doesn't exist.



> Not eating carbs staying in ketosis or sticking to a low cal diet will **** your aerobic exercise goals. I don't see sense in disputing that and that is what the original question was.


If you are only concerned with aerobic performance you may be right, but what's your data to back it up, or are you just giving us your opinion? A quick perusal of a google search looks like its not so clear. 
Cyclical Ketogenic Diets and Endurance Performance | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald



> I'm also indoctrinated against fat just as much as you're indoctrinated against carbs. Thanks.


In fact, I have been indoctrinated against fat my whole life. But that doesn't mean I'm an old dog that can't learn a new trick.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> That's not what I meant to say. There is data to show that low carb diets are safe and effective and may have advantages over high carb diets. That's what I meant to say. You seem to want to pretend this evidence doesn't exist.
> 
> If you are only concerned with aerobic performance you may be right, but what's your data to back it up, or are you just giving us your opinion? A quick perusal of a google search looks like its not so clear.
> Cyclical Ketogenic Diets and Endurance Performance | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald
> ...


Not pretending it doesn't exist only that the conclusions are conflicting - perhaps because the hypothesis was too narrow.

From what i've seen low caloric intake diets it doesn't seem to matter what you eat. The point was that a diet that doesn't offer any carbs is probably going to fall under those conditions. Further eating 3000 calories of meat and cheese probably won't do wonders for your cholesterol.

The idea is Why, why stop eating those carbs when you're an aerobic athlete? Do TDF athletes stop eating carbs and end up in ketosis? This is pure cosmopolitan horseshit. There is no evidence it improves your performance and all i've read is that you'll be performing at a sub-par level if you're not getting those calories.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

electrik said:


> Not pretending it doesn't exist only that the conclusions are conflicting - perhaps because the hypothesis was too narrow.
> 
> From what i've seen low caloric intake diets it doesn't seem to matter what you eat. The point was that a diet that doesn't offer any carbs is probably going to fall under those conditions. Further eating 3000 calories of meat and cheese probably won't do wonders for your cholesterol.
> 
> The idea is Why, why stop eating those carbs when you're an aerobic athlete? Do TDF athletes stop eating carbs and end up in ketosis? This is pure cosmopolitan horseshit. There is no evidence it improves your performance and all i've read is that you'll be performing at a sub-par level if you're not getting those calories.


The reason to stop eating carbs is because it works for some people. Different people have different metabolisms. The link I posted above mentions a study where most people saw no endurance benefit from a low carb diet, but a minority saw a very significant benefit. 
I don't think there is one type of advice that works for everyone, and the old theories of eat low fat, burn more than you eat, etc, has obviously been inadequate advice for thousands of people who don't have a metabolism that will respond to a low fat diet, but will respond to a low carb diet.

As is pointed out in the video "Sugar, The Bitter truth"
Sugar: The Bitter Truth - YouTube

When dietary guidelines came out against fat, processed foods flooded the market that were low fat, yet obesity, heart disease, diabetes etc, went up. Conventional wisdom has changed, and is continuing to change.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> The reason to stop eating carbs is because it works for some people. Different people have different metabolisms. The link I posted above mentions a study where most people saw no endurance benefit from a low carb diet, but a minority saw a very significant benefit.
> I don't think there is one type of advice that works for everyone, and the old theories of eat low fat, burn more than you eat, etc, has obviously been inadequate advice for thousands of people who don't have a metabolism that will respond to a low fat diet, but will respond to a low carb diet.
> 
> As is pointed out in the video "Sugar, The Bitter truth"
> ...


Eh, metabolism? Are we talking about the Pima here? Last i checked you or anybody else can lose weight on a low-carb diet... the potatoe diet comes to mind.

I wonder if those researcher in the study you posted accounted for the fact that the flora in your gut disposes you to carb intensive or fat intensive diet? Some new facts there.

The point here, is that ketosis and mountain biking don't mix. Unless you think conventional wisdom has changed such that aerobic exercise while in chronic ketosis is beneficial.

I don't think anybody is saying that. I don't know anybody who recommends to their aerobic athletes to go into ketosis. Maybe cut carbs on an off day, but there are no off days usually.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Joe Friel would be out of business if his athletes performed as poorly as you expected them to.


----------

